# Problem mit Minecraft Launcher!



## Elledar (5. September 2011)

HallO!
Hab das Problem schon in einem anderen Forum geschrieben, dochd a antwortet keiner.

Zu meinem Problem:
Mein Launcher ist einfach nur grau und drinnen steht:
<html><body><font color="#808080"><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><cente r>Loading update news..</center></font></body></html>

WEnn ich mich einlogge kann er aus irgendeinen Grund nicht verbinden...also könnte ich nur offline spielen.
Ich habe schon vieles versucht. Habe .minecraft ordner gelöscht und neuen launcher runtergeladen. Habe Java runtergeladen und nochmal installiert. 
Wie behebe ich das Problem?


----------



## Gazeran (5. September 2011)

Der launcher bekommt keine verbindung...
Check deine Firewall bzw. deinen Router
Aber der graue screen ist normal


----------



## Elledar (6. September 2011)

Hab ich...geht trotzdem nicht


----------



## Arosk (8. September 2011)

UPnP an? Ansonsten mal Ports manuell freigeben.

http://portforward.com/


----------



## Elledar (14. September 2011)

Sofern der Port 25565 ist habe ich eigentlich auf Firewall und Router freigegeben und trotzdem geht es nicht...was nun?


----------



## Zukane (14. September 2011)

Immernoch das Problem?

Lösche einfach mal den Minecraft Ordner (C:\Users\Benutzername\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft)
und starte dann mal die .exe


----------

